

Ask HN: Is The ArcticReady.com site fake? - Uchikoma

Registrant:
   c/o ARCTICREADY.COM
   P.O. Box 821650
   Vancouver, WA  98682
   US<p><pre><code>   Registrar: Domain.com
   Domain Name: ARCTICREADY.COM
      Created on: 29-APR-12
      Expires on: 29-APR-13
      Last Updated on: 09-MAY-12

   Administrative Contact:
      UIzZJb@PRIVACYPOST.COM
      c/o ARCTICREADY.COM
      P.O. Box 821650
      Vancouver, WA  98682
      US
      +1.360-449-5933

   Technical Contact:
      KHJlKb@PRIVACYPOST.COM
      c/o ARCTICREADY.COM
      P.O. Box 821650
      Vancouver, WA  98682
      US
      +1.360-449-5933


   Domain servers in listed order:
      A.NS.MAYFIRST.ORG 
      B.NS.MAYFIRST.ORG</code></pre>
======
anigbrowl
It's satire.

